# Power hook up cable



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

I am sick of trying to unravel the standard orange plastic hook up lead! It always seems to twist into long lengths when trying to roll it onto the red circular carrier.

Does any one use any other lead or have tips so it does not twist and tangle?

All help will be gratefully received


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps coiling it like this might help:






I then thread an old belt through it to hang it up if it is a long cable. The cable will form its own coil through 'memory' and just follow what it wants to do the next time.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I coil ours in the approved manner (hold in left hand, feed one loop in from right hand so that a loop about 40cm diameter is constructed, giving a slight roll of the right thumb to twist the cable as it goes into the left hand) - that I learned when using ropes a great deal......

I then put each flex into a zipped circular bag - one flex per bag, they came from the Range and cost about £1.50 each and match the colour of the MH accessories (bargain ! :lol: ), so I have five of those - three for flexes, one for a 25m aerial wire (needed for a couple of CC sites before digital came along and we now have satellite) and one for the waste hose to extend into the grey water emptying point.

All lay flat, the wires etc. don't kink and they are easy to use......

The Range still sells them "for caravanners" on their camping kit part, so if you have a Range near you, it is well worth a look.

http://www.therange.co.uk/pws/StoreFinder.ice?country=GB

It works for us and is easier than carrying a bulky reel.....

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I use this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cable-Tid...9962?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item51a87c27fa


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

My 25 m cable is nice and flexible and rubbery. I have less trouble avoiding tangles than with the 10 m cable. The shorter one is hard plastic and kinks and never seems to stay in the nicely coiled shape I try to give it even with careful coiling as per video.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I also had the same problem and watched that Youtube video a while ago.

After a few trials I got the knack of the over and under technique.

My cable was very twisted after using one of those H shaped winders and I straightened it by pulling it through a cloth held tightly. It took a while but now doesn't twist.

I also use a zip-up cable bag and it's best to do it on a warm day. 8) 

I have also bought a 15 metre heavy duty blue Arctic cable from Screwfix for when we are near a hookup point.

Steve


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I have arctic cable,very flexible,never kinks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cyclewalkbob said:


> tips so it does not twist and tangle?


Are you left-handed by any chance ?

I am and I find it best not to try to wind up cables, hoses, ropes, guys, belts etc etc, as they inevitably come with a built-in right-handed bias and so get hopelessly tangled when I do them.

That's my excuse anyway.....

G


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I use one of these from Amazon with a 25m cable. Does the job very well.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

How much electric do you use. My first cable 25mtrs Was one of those orange ones that I am sure could have supplied the lifting mechanism on Tower Bridge. Worked out what I needed (no heating, no water heating, no microwave just fridge and battery charging. I made up a hiviz cable using 1.5mm flex and can wrap 20 mtrs around my elbow and it takes much less room. The old Jumbo is still carried to give that extra yardage on aires if needed.

Dixk


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

fold the cable in half, insert the plug into the socket. Place the other end onto the circular carrier and coil it. Only half as many turns needed and the cable stays relatively straight.

Frank


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Why not cut it up in 1 mtr lengths


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice. 

Yes I am left handed and I seem to have your problem Grizzly!

Might try article cable, as I have one of the red cable carriers techno100 has recommended!

Thanks again everyone

Bob


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Coil it into a plastic bucket.

Peter.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

I always stretch mine out to its full length and then coil 'naturally'. As I pull the cable into my 'natural loops' any twisting is naturally untangled as I coil the cable up.

I'm not sure if the above description adequately explains my technque or not but it works for me!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'am also left handed and have never found this a problem,if anything it is an advantage over right handers as we are more innovative.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Penquin said:


> I coil ours in the approved manner (hold in left hand, feed one loop in from right hand so that a loop about 40cm diameter is constructed, giving a slight roll of the right thumb to twist the cable as it goes into the left hand) - that I learned when using ropes a great deal......
> 
> Time served before the mast obviously
> 
> Martin


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use .5mm Blue Artic cable, overkill for the average site, but easier to coil and store and we have one in 1.5mm as well.

Peter


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I use orange Arctic cable ("donated" from a previous employment) doesn't tangle and I have a 10 m and a 15 m length which has always been all I need.

I use the Royal Signals "Lineman" method for coiling which is to hold the "start" in the left hand then run the right hand along the cable to a reasonable distance (approx 2.5ft) then reach with the left hand still holding the start and pick up a loop 2.5ft along the cable.

Then reach along the cable with the right still holding the first length.

Repeat until you have all the cable in both hands - sorted.

No twists, no kinks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When we coil up the mains cables for the chargers we make, we are using 3 or 4-core 4mm or 6mm HO7 (TRS in old money) cable. That can be a handful, but Dave's method is what we use to wind up 20m lengths which are then wound onto the chargers.

Peter


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the cable.
We have the orange cable in warm weather it coils easily.
I too got rid of the orange drum more trouble than it was worth.

In snow conditions its like coiling sticks.

If you are left ahded its more difficult

Kev


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I use something similar to this at home and find it works very well - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adam-Hall..._Connectors&hash=item2a242893c5#ht_956wt_1091


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigtwin said:


> I always stretch mine out to its full length and then coil 'naturally'. As I pull the cable into my 'natural loops' any twisting is naturally untangled as I coil the cable up.
> I'm not sure if the above description adequately explains my technque or not but it works for me!


Good explanation Bigtwin, and the method works perfectly for me too.

At risk of sounding a smartarse _(Mrs Zeb does the eye-roll at this point! :roll: :lol: :lol: )_ I can never understand why folk have problems with this. If you do as Bigtwin suggests, you can also hold a rag in the hand which is NOT holding the coils, so the cable can easily be wiped clean at the same time as it is coiled with no twists or tangles.

When I have the whole length in one large coil I use my _(patent :wink: )_ captive elastic cord and toggle to tie the coils together. Then I grip the coil at top and bottom and twist into a figure of eight and fold it over, so the coils are now half the diameter - and will fit into my locker space perfectly.

Getting it out is easy because the elastic cord and toggle keep the coils together and avoids tangling, and the cable can be fed out one loop at a time if necessary.

Hope this helps. It's easier to do than to describe. 

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its the unwinding that put the kinks in not the winding up,
People with a "reel" will coil and uncoil the cable exactly the opposite ways.

If you dont use a reel and just loop it chanches are you unwind it by putting it on the ground and pulling one end. This in effect is like straightening a long spring and put 1/4 turn in the flex every 1.5 m so no wonder you end up with kinks that seem to come from no where

Wind it and unwind it by rolling.

Do the same with your hose and you wont get kinks in that either
8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Its the unwinding that put the kinks in not the winding up,


Totally agree with that point - that is why I use the method that I described earlier - it is the only guaranteed way to ensure that a rope will throw without a large number of kinks causing it to fall short or end up like the start of a knitted scarf.......

My original practice was designed so that we could throw lines efficiently and safely - without a "monkey's fist" at one end to add weight........

throwing a hard object at e.g. someone in the water or on a jetty would not be guaranteed to help them or improve their feelings of well-being.........

The quarter twist that I impart with my right thumb ensures that the "lay" of the rope runs smoothly (virtually all ropes have a "!right handed lay" - the way they are twisted together, left handed ropes are rare to say the least and don't work in the same way........

Cables don't have the same twist but the same technique works provided the cable is not too stiff, there are many you tube videos showing that technique by the RYA or many other approved training centres - but DO NOT COPY THE FINAL PART OF ANY OF THEM TO FASTEN OFF THE COIL unless you are doing ropes! There are even videos for left handed techniques....

(Useless fact; in Latin right = dexter, hence dextrous, left = sinestra....... hence sinister...... :? :lol: :lol: , no offence intended)

Dave


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont understand the coil and twist method that is being recommended here - a method that was devised for layed (twisted) rope. You are creating something like a coiled spring which will look like a loosely coiled spring when the cable is pulled out for use.
To avoid the loosely-coiled spring effect you would have to give an opposite twist to each loop when you uncoil the cable.

The alternative method of coiling the cable with alternate clockwise and anti-clockwise twists at each loop would probably overcome the problem.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DavyS said:


> The alternative method of coiling the cable with alternate clockwise and anti-clockwise twists at each loop would probably overcome the problem.


But then, how do you untangle your arms afterwards? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

bigtwin said:


> I always stretch mine out to its full length and then coil 'naturally'. As I pull the cable into my 'natural loops' any twisting is naturally untangled as I coil the cable up.
> 
> I'm not sure if the above description adequately explains my technique or not but it works for me!


that always works for me as well - best method I've found.

my big issue with the orange cables is when it's very cold as they become less flexible - are there cables which retain their flexibility when it's minus brass monkeys??? I guess ones with less PVC in their outer coat would be best but just wondered if there any recommendations


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I manage fine just looping the cable in my hands and putting it in the garage in the van when it's done. Seems to unwrap quickly and easily when I want to use it next.

I think it's probably quicker than using something to wind it on. And perhaps more importantly, there isn't the temptation to leave the cable partially wound up when only a small length is required to hook-up. If used whilst still coiled there's a potential fire risk resulting from the cable heating up.

I think it was a couple of years ago there was at least one fatality in Wales, when a coiled hook-up cable set light to the touring caravan on which it was being used.

Mike


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I use this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cable-Tid...9962?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item51a87c27fa


Seconded. We found it was a bit too big to fit comfortably in our storage area. So got busy with the hacksaw and pared about an inch all round. The 25m cable still fits and its a doodle to roll up. Never gets twisted and if you leave the cable stretched out it winds on easily.

Gary.


----------

